# Strange PC Crash



## Mike (Nov 9, 2016)

Today I was using my PC when it crashed, it really confused me,
because before it did anything I got a countdown clock telling
me that it was going to reboot, but if I wanted to call Microsoft,
I had to quote reference code "Thread stuck in device driver".
I waited a long time after the clock finished and it never
rebooted, I had to force a shutdown.

When I started it up again, it took over an hour and the message
this time was, "Configuring Windows Updates", I thought that the
only time that updates happened was when you stop it in the
evening or when you start it in the morning, not while you are
using the machine.

Very confusing.

Mike.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2016)

My computers have updated while I was using the computer.  Many times there was a warning pop up that it was going to shut down in so many minutes, and gave the option to shut down and restart now.  I usually just got it over with.  Never had that device driver error though.  Glad you're back up and running.

We have this new windows 10 on our computer, and a couple of weeks ago when I was gone, my husband did say he couldn't use the computer for a couple of hours because it was doing some kind of updates.  I think with windows 10, that will be commonplace.  Would rather go back to Windows 7, but I'm trying to tolerate this and all the bugs hoping it will get better.


----------



## Mike (Nov 11, 2016)

SeaBreeze, you can set the time when your pc will
finish an update, I have it set that it is in use between
8AM & 5PM, this means that the computer will instal
the update, but will not restart during that time, that
is why mine usually does that stuff when I shut it down.

Mike.


----------

